# Flashget + Rapidshare Premium Problem



## aminsagar123 (May 13, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I use Flashget to download from rapidshare using my rapidshare premium account.

I use Flasgot Firefox extension to mass send the links to Flashget.

I have already entered login details for rapidshare.com and www.rapidshare.com in the SIte Manager.

Most of the files get downloaded correctly. But some times, some of the downloaded files are only 3kb. This happens randomly to some files. When i try to redownload the files from the Downloaded Files list in Flashget. They again get downloaded as 3kb file.

The only workaround then is to go to the files list page in Firefox and resend the links to Flashget via Flashgot firefox extension.

Do you have any solution to this problem ?

Many thanks.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Flashget + Rapidshare Premi*m Problem*

That 3kb file is a*t*ally a html page. Goto whereever yo* downloaded that file, open it with yo*r browser. If its an error message of some sort, most likely it is, post it.


----------



## aminsagar123 (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Flashget + Rapidshare Premi*m Problem*

whats in this file is the rapidshare file download page. the one yo* get when yo* are not logged into rapidshare, let yo* sele*t the premi*m or free *ser option.


the real q*estion is why flashget is *nable to login and get the file as premi*m *ser when i have already got the rapidshare login details entered in the site manager. it only happens with some file randomly.


----------



## techtronic (May 14, 2008)

When the RS Cookies expire, the file does not get downloaded.Instead of that a 3 KB File is downloaded.

In order to avoid this problem,Login to RS Premium Account in 
RS Website.
Under options, *enable direct downloads.*

In Flashget's *Default Download Properties*, enter your RS UN and PW.

I am also using Flashget with RS Premium account, works like charm.
Instead of using Flashgot, just copy and paste the links in Flashget by clicking New.


----------



## aminsagar123 (May 14, 2008)

@techtronic. thanks a lot for the solution. 

i entered the login details in Default download properties, now all the files are being downloaded correctly.


----------



## techtronic (May 15, 2008)

Always Welcome mate.


----------



## poisonman (May 16, 2008)

Hi,
I have another problem with Rapidshare and Flashget. I'm a premium user of Rapidshare and I use FlashGet for downloading using Direct Download from Rapidshare.
The Problem is when a file reaches the end of it's downloading for example 95%, suddenly Flashget starts to give this error : 
"Error occured! Socket Error=10060 Connection refused. Please read user manual for more information"

I don't know what the problem is and its really annoying!
Any suggestion?
Thanks in advance


----------



## legolas (May 17, 2008)

^ ^ have u configured flashget for proxy??


----------



## poisonman (May 17, 2008)

I don't have any proxy to set!
FlashGet downloads until the end of the file then stops, I don't think it is related to proxy or network settings.


----------



## techtronic (May 19, 2008)

*What have you configured in DNS ?
*


----------



## poisonman (May 25, 2008)

My DNS is 4.2.2.4 .


----------



## techtronic (May 25, 2008)

Use *OpenDNS*.
IMHO it is the best DNS Resolver today.

*IPs - 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220

*Update the results later


----------



## razer12 (May 25, 2008)

*Rapidshare Login*

Please take time to login & upload Now    *h1.ripway.com/razer12/index.html


----------



## thetillian (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Rapidshare Login*

som times the downloaded file size is in kb's because the file is not found in the rapidshare check that all links are alive before mass downloading


----------



## aminsagar123 (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Rapidshare Login*

I use Greasemonkey + Rapidshare Links Checker Userscript for that. 


thetillian said:


> som times the downloaded file size is in kb's because the file is not found in the rapidshare check that all links are alive before mass downloading


----------



## poisonman (Jun 7, 2008)

Thank you "techtronic" 
I'll use those DNS addresses. I hope it solves my problem.


----------

